# ST MARTIN



## OLYMPICYACHTS (Nov 20, 2002)

How is sailing from St Martin,
any ideas/tips for the itinerary
when is the best time to go !
We are a couple thinking to go on mid Feb.
Mono hull or Cat is better on those seas
Thanks guys


----------



## WaltAllensworth (Dec 10, 2003)

Just got back from St. Martin on a Sunsail Beneteau 411. It was nice. The French food is excellent, the anchorages are uncrowded and only a little rolly . A 7-day itenerary would probably limit you to St. Martin and one other island - probably Anguilla or St. Barts. I like staying in a place at least a couple of days instead of doing the every-day another anchorage death-march pace.

Ten days would let you reasonably visit all three.

I''d strongly recommend getting a Garmin Etrex GPS and Mapsource blue-charts for the area. They were EXCELLENT. I could have anchored blindfolded. The charts were that good. Also... the boats often come with GPS BELOW, which is useless in my book. Same with VHF. Bringing a hand-held with international frequencies is the way to go if you plan on talking and sailing at the same time.

Getting back into Oyster Pond is exciting in 4-6 ft seas, and would probably be downright intimidating in 10-ft the seas you might see in late winter. You are forced to sail within about 30-feet of a lee-shore reef on the way in. I heard more than one "spirited" VHF conversation where skippers were calling in for a pilot. More than 10-ft seas and it''s possible you''d be shut out. Depends on your tolerance to pucker factor.


----------

